# '04 chevy wheels for sale 16"



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

Steel wheels, still have factory stickers on them. Set of 4 $150. I live in Allegan PM me if you want them.


----------



## slayer (Jun 1, 2002)

Nimrod P.M. sent


----------



## Nimrod (Apr 11, 2000)

I'll check to see what years cross, I know the front hubs are the same, 16" rims will not fit on 17" fronts, the calipers are bigger.


----------

